
Ask HN: What is the Tech Scene in Switzerland like? - zyngaro
Hello HN !
I would like to have an overview of the tech and startup scene in Switzerland. Are there any so called &quot;Unicorns&quot;, When and what was the biggest exit there and what the job market in the field is like there.
Thank you.
======
slater
If you haven't seen it yet, check out Swissnex -
[https://www.swissnex.org/](https://www.swissnex.org/)

~~~
zyngaro
Thank you !

------
s3nnyy
I am a programmer, turned tech recruiter and know most of the local IT firms.

Actually I have a draft blogpost written about tech firms / startups in town.

Ping me at iwan@gulenko.ch, I can give a good overview via email.

------
jamisteven
42 work week vs 40 in the states I live and work here and can say the tech
seen is pretty bland compared to say NYC, Denver, SV etc. There is technopark
zurich but even that is pretty slow, not much going on. I also read recently
that Swiss investors still choose to invest in US startups rather than swiss.

------
ndmrcf
Earnings should be competitive but beware that the living cost is higher than
the most.

